# D&D Players Needed - MUNCIE, INDIANA



## ProphetSword (Jan 6, 2012)

Looking for players around the Muncie, Indiana area who are interested in playing some D&D.  Have two players already, I'm just looking to add a few more players to the group.  PM me if interested.


----------

